# Photoshop CS4



## pbsmoker (Sep 23, 2008)

http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/First_Look:_Photoshop_Creative_Suite_4_Is_Faster__More_Refined

For those of you who just bought CS3


----------



## rmh159 (Sep 23, 2008)

$700 is way too painful however cool it is.


----------



## GrfxGuru (Sep 23, 2008)

I'll be holding off a long time before I upgrade my Creative Suite 3, @599 for the suite upgrade I can think of a lot more things to spend that on first...way too expensive IMO.


----------



## mark h (Sep 24, 2008)

The content aware resizing looks amazing, but apparently doesn't work for a lot of shots. I'll definitely give CS4 a try to decide if i'll buy it or not.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 24, 2008)

Was looking at their site last night - looks like I may be able to do this through an educational licence route, still got to work through it in more detail though. Saves some 80% if I qualify.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 24, 2008)

The leap forward from CS2 to CS3 was very minor for the limited editing I usually do. Hence I see no reason for myself to upgrade further.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 24, 2008)

As I'm currently using PSE5 here, I'd like to move to the full version of PS, mainly because I hate PSE's approach to B+W conversions. I don't feel like I have anywhere near the control over it I'd like.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 24, 2008)

OK, I would probably want to migrate too if I was on Elements still.


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 24, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> The leap forward from CS2 to CS3 was very minor for the limited editing I usually do. Hence I see no reason for myself to upgrade further.



Glad to see someone else has seen sense on here, the geek squad has togs worldwide by the digital short&curlies with "upgrades" that do little or nothing to improve the work, save yer dosh n buy decent lens, if you have PS 6 onwards learn how to use that properly, YOU DONT NEED ANYTHING ELSE!!! H


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, keep in mind that he properly qualified his remark! He said "for the limited editing I usually do". The difference between CS2 and CS3 is massive indeed! Fantastically massive!


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 25, 2008)

Exactly, why have a program which is capable of so much if all you do is levels, curves, saturation, vignetting and cloning a few blemishes before a final crop to print. I've seen questions here involving the most basic editing problems, (cropping, etc) only to note the inquiry is from someone using the latest software which they obviously don't need. 

The "fantastically massive" differences between any version of PS are useless, unless you really know how to utilize the program and I doubt there is a member of this forum or other for that matter who can honestly state they are a PS expert who uses the program to its full potential on a daily basis. H


----------



## pbsmoker (Sep 25, 2008)

I will be buying it, because i get the student discount. I have CS2 right now, but would like to get CS4 just to have it, then no more upgrades for a while.


----------



## jvgig (Sep 28, 2008)

With regard to the graphics card capabilities, are we talking workstation opengl 2.0 or gaming opengl 2.0?  That would be a really nice feature to have, but not if i have to upgrade my card and software.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 28, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Was looking at their site last night - looks like I may be able to do this through an educational licence route, still got to work through it in more detail though. Saves some 80% if I qualify.




You can buy retail versions of CS3 off ebay for around $350 now:thumbup:


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 28, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Was looking at their site last night - looks like I may be able to do this through an educational licence route, still got to work through it in more detail though. Saves some 80% if I qualify.




You can buy retail versions of CS3 off ebay for around $350 now:thumbup:

But your 80% off is a better deal, a person can get great deals through educational channels.


----------



## mcnewby (Oct 4, 2008)

Photoshop CS4 will finally be able to take advantage of 64 bit processing which will allow for Photoshop to use more than 4 Gigs of memory. Most processors these days support 64 bit and both Windows XP and Vista have 64 bit versions. Granted that if you hardly use it now for anything demanding then this is no big deal. One thing I like about the move to 64 bit is that plugins will now have more memory too. I've been using OnOne 4 for a while now and it used to be that using 32 bit operating systems would cause constant crashes (I use Vista 64bit). So this is a big plus in my book. 

One other thing to add along these lines is the LightRoom 2 is 64 bit compatible too. This is a great option for those people that don't do alot with Photoshop (and its hundreds of $$ cheaper). LightRoom 2 has a brush and spot fixing features which are great for minor edits (and it supports RAW).


----------



## jvgig (Oct 21, 2008)

is the laggy issue that seems so prominent in the digital painting realm, also a problem with photo editing?


----------



## GrfxGuru (Oct 21, 2008)

mcnewby said:


> Photoshop CS4 will finally be able to take advantage of 64 bit processing



Worth pointing out that this does not apply to the OS-X version since Adobe was foolish enough to re-write to Carbon on the Intel platform and not Cocoa. Which basically means yet another re-write from Adobe for 64bit Photoshop on the Mac.


----------



## ranmyaku (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone have CS4 yet? I believe it has already started shipping.

I just ordered CS4 and Lightroom 2.0 with my educational discount. I was using Photoshop Elements 5.0. I used the 30 day trial of both CS3 and Lightroom and was convinced in those 30 days that it would be a massive improvement to my workflow.


----------



## NateS (Nov 3, 2008)

Anybody care to share where they get the educational price of 80% off.  When I log into that part of adobe's site, it comes out to 299 for the educational copy of CS4 which is only about 60% off.  Still great, but I wouldn't mind even cheaper since we've been pretty broke lately.


----------



## Mystwalker (Nov 3, 2008)

mcnewby said:


> Photoshop CS4 will finally be able to take advantage of 64 bit processing which will allow for Photoshop to use more than 4 Gigs of memory. Most processors these days support 64 bit and both Windows XP and Vista have 64 bit versions. Granted that if you hardly use it now for anything demanding then this is no big deal. One thing I like about the move to 64 bit is that plugins will now have more memory too. I've been using OnOne 4 for a while now and it used to be that using 32 bit operating systems would cause constant crashes (I use Vista 64bit). So this is a big plus in my book.
> 
> One other thing to add along these lines is the LightRoom 2 is 64 bit compatible too. This is a great option for those people that don't do alot with Photoshop (and its hundreds of $$ cheaper). LightRoom 2 has a brush and spot fixing features which are great for minor edits (and it supports RAW).


 
64-bit support is the only reason I would upgrade (16MB RAM!!!) - IF I have the extra cash and were doing it professionally :lmao:

I never figured out LRII during my trial period - can just imagine the learning curve to jump from Elements 5.0 to CS4  :hail:


----------



## ranmyaku (Nov 3, 2008)

I've used ACDSee's software called Canvas for about 8 years or so. Makes it a little easier to go from PE 5.0 to CS4.

http://store.acdsee.com/store/acd/en_US/DisplayProductDetailsPage/productID.78702300


----------



## MikeBcos (Nov 3, 2008)

I have CS4, I'm a graphic designer/printer and downloaded PC and Mac versions the day it was released.

The difference between CS3 and CS4 is amazing, the image manipulation tools are much improved, small details like the clone tool showing a preview of the area it is going to clone in the brush makes that type of work much easier. It does have some features I don't like, like documents opening in tabs, but other features are great.

For instance, the PC version now acts like the Mac version, you can drag images outside the work area and spread them across multiple monitors without having to maximize the work area, that is a feature I love.

For serious photographers the step to CS4 is well worth it, IMHO.


----------



## MikeBcos (Nov 3, 2008)

One thing I forgot to mention in my previous post, CS4 has far better memory handling capabilities than CS3, I even have one license loaded on an old 800Mhz Gateway with 500Mb of RAM, it runs fine and never locks the system up, it is way more stable than CS3 was.


----------



## jbushee (Nov 11, 2008)

NateS said:


> Anybody care to share where they get the educational price of 80% off. When I log into that part of adobe's site, it comes out to 299 for the educational copy of CS4 which is only about 60% off. Still great, but I wouldn't mind even cheaper since we've been pretty broke lately.


 
I was looking at one site earlier, and students & teachers didn't qualify, only non-profits.

That site specific then?

Please post a link for a reputable reseller...


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 11, 2008)

I was looking here - Adobe Students


----------



## GrfxGuru (Nov 11, 2008)

jbushee said:


> I was looking at one site earlier, and students & teachers didn't qualify, only non-profits.
> 
> That site specific then?
> 
> Please post a link for a reputable reseller...



http://www.adobe.com/buy/

Select country under Education Stores should get you there.


----------



## jbushee (Nov 14, 2008)

Bummer.  Don't qualify if you're in a class, you need to be in a 2 year program.

Oh well...

Looks like they don't offer upgrades, only full versions, so I can upgrade at about the same cost...


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 14, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> The leap forward from CS2 to CS3 was very minor for the limited editing I usually do. Hence I see no reason for myself to upgrade further.


 
I have been averaging upgrading every other time.  Only exception was going from 6 right to 7.  Skipped CS, went to CS2, skipped 3 and now just ordered CS4.


----------



## ranmyaku (Nov 17, 2008)

The content aware scaling is so cool. I'm able to go back and make some edits of old pics that look much better with this technique.


----------



## ksmattfish (Nov 18, 2008)

I just went from CS2 to CS4, and no Lightroom to Lightroom 2, and got a tricked out new machine to run it all.  I haven't had time to explore the new things in CS4, but I have to say that I sure like Lightroom 2.  It has sped up my basic processing (which is 95% of my photos) quite a bit.


----------

